# Wanted HMT



## PC-Magician (Apr 29, 2013)

I am on the look out for any Faulty/Broken or badly running HMT Watches to practice my Watch service/ repair skills.

Hand winders preffered.

Anyone have any?

Thank you.

Jon


----------



## Iceblue (Sep 4, 2013)

@PC-Magician Does it have to be hmt as I have a couple of movement watches you could have foc of course to practice on :thumbsup:


----------



## PC-Magician (Apr 29, 2013)

Iceblue said:


> @PC-Magician Does it have to be hmt as I have a couple of movement watches you could have foc of course to practice on :thumbsup:


 Thanks Andy sending PM.

Still looking for HMT as I have serviced one with great success so want to see if it was a fluke. :laugh:


----------



## jsud2002 (Nov 7, 2015)

Hi Jon

I might have a HMT i can send you I will check tomorrow and get back to you :thumbsup:


----------



## PC-Magician (Apr 29, 2013)

jsud2002 said:


> Hi Jon
> 
> I might have a HMT i can send you I will check tomorrow and get back to you :thumbsup:


 Cheers mate that would be appreciated. :yes:


----------



## jsud2002 (Nov 7, 2015)

If you pm me your address I will sort you out I know I have at least one I can send you , will post tomorrow or Thu at latest :thumbsup:


----------



## PC-Magician (Apr 29, 2013)

jsud2002 said:


> If you pm me your address I will sort you out I know I have at least one I can send you , will post tomorrow or Thu at latest :thumbsup:


 Message sent with thanks.


----------

